# Trump wins Muslims leave



## namvet (Sep 20, 2016)

let the door slam you in the ass BYE !!! No one is stopping you from leaving this country. In fact many people would be willing to pack your bags FOR YOU. One person seems to think that by threatening to leave the country it’s going to change the mind of Trump. “If Donald Trump becomes President, then I have a message for Trudeau in Canada: You’re going to get an influx of Muslims coming your way.”

MUSLIMS EVERYWHERE NOW THREATENING TO LEAVE U.S. IF TRUMP WINS

and dontcha come back no mor no mor no more no mor


----------



## skye (Sep 20, 2016)

^^^


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

namvet said:


> let the door slam you in the ass BYE !!! No one is stopping you from leaving this country. In fact many people would be willing to pack your bags FOR YOU. One person seems to think that by threatening to leave the country it’s going to change the mind of Trump. “If Donald Trump becomes President, then I have a message for Trudeau in Canada: You’re going to get an influx of Muslims coming your way.”
> 
> MUSLIMS EVERYWHERE NOW THREATENING TO LEAVE U.S. IF TRUMP WINS
> 
> and dontcha come back no mor no mor no more no mor


I wish  one of the Indian tribes in the US had a guy that became president, so you white folks would leave.....


----------



## namvet (Sep 20, 2016)

yeah get em all outta here you goat fucking sand niga's and take these liberal ass lickers with ya 


GET THE FUCK OUT !!!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 20, 2016)

namvet said:


> let the door slam you in the ass BYE !!! No one is stopping you from leaving this country. In fact many people would be willing to pack your bags FOR YOU. One person seems to think that by threatening to leave the country it’s going to change the mind of Trump. “If Donald Trump becomes President, then I have a message for Trudeau in Canada: You’re going to get an influx of Muslims coming your way.”
> 
> MUSLIMS EVERYWHERE NOW THREATENING TO LEAVE U.S. IF TRUMP WINS
> 
> and dontcha come back no mor no mor no more no mor



Maybe if you're lucky all the blacks, Jews, Hispanics, Asians, women, Muslims, Hindus, Irish will all leave too, and you can live in your utopia.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 20, 2016)

Muslims are American citizens.

What a fucked up OP and those who agree with it.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > let the door slam you in the ass BYE !!! No one is stopping you from leaving this country. In fact many people would be willing to pack your bags FOR YOU. One person seems to think that by threatening to leave the country it’s going to change the mind of Trump. “If Donald Trump becomes President, then I have a message for Trudeau in Canada: You’re going to get an influx of Muslims coming your way.”
> ...




All the way back to the CaveMan.....they were here first.  How far we have to go back?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Muslims are American citizens.
> 
> What a fucked up OP and those who agree with it.


Another shot bartender...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...


Till the nematodes are all gone...


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > let the door slam you in the ass BYE !!! No one is stopping you from leaving this country. In fact many people would be willing to pack your bags FOR YOU. One person seems to think that by threatening to leave the country it’s going to change the mind of Trump. “If Donald Trump becomes President, then I have a message for Trudeau in Canada: You’re going to get an influx of Muslims coming your way.”
> ...


Now THAT would be cool.


----------



## namvet (Sep 20, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Muslims are American citizens.
> 
> What a fucked up OP and those who agree with it.



so what's stopping ya GET OUT !!!


----------



## Coyote (Sep 20, 2016)

namvet said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims are American citizens.
> ...



I'm an American citizen.

Like you dude.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 20, 2016)

If the Muslims all leave, will they take their brothers, the aipac with them?  After all, Abraham told them ....


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 20, 2016)

Coyote said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No because you are not Jewish.  Also, are you fat enough?  How much do you weigh?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 20, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



In dog pounds I weigh as much as an Australian Shepherd.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 20, 2016)

Coyote said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Okay, that's over 300 human pounds so you are a real American.  We must make sure these days, you never know.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 20, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



You're using the mastiff-chihuahua ratio.  Math is wrong.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 20, 2016)

Coyote said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Oh damn, you are righ,  The homeland security gave me the wrong table again.  I must report this to trump.  Something must be done.


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow. Those Muslims are the WORST negotiators ever.


----------



## skye (Sep 20, 2016)

If Muslims are threatening to leave when Mr Trump becomes President.....I say good riddance.

Who are we to stop them?

That would be highly Islamophobic, to force them to stay.   People should be able to do what they want.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 20, 2016)

I want all those Muslims here in France.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > let the door slam you in the ass BYE !!! No one is stopping you from leaving this country. In fact many people would be willing to pack your bags FOR YOU. One person seems to think that by threatening to leave the country it’s going to change the mind of Trump. “If Donald Trump becomes President, then I have a message for Trudeau in Canada: You’re going to get an influx of Muslims coming your way.”
> ...


------------------------------------------   Indians shoulda developed their yuge manufacturing base and developed better firearms then the White Devil had .    If they had developed good firearms and if they would've formed a cohesive fighting force among tribes and gotten over their facsination with Glass beads they coulda kicked White azz back to where it belonged Moonglow .


----------



## namvet (Sep 21, 2016)

January 27, 2017 an earthquake with the strength of 8.1 on the Richter scale hits the Middle East.

Two million Muslims die and over a million are injured. Iraq, Iran and Syria are totally ruined and the governments ask for help to rebuild.

The rest of the world is in shock

Britain is sending troops to help keep the peace.

Saudi Arabia is sending oil & monetary assistance

Latin American countries are sending clothing

New Zealand and Australia are sending sheep, cattle and food crop

The Asian countries are sending labor to assist in rebuilding the infrastructure

Canada is sending medical teams and supplies

The new American President, Donald Trump, not to be outdone, is sending two million replacement Muslims.


God Bless President Trump.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 29, 2016)

Too good to be true


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 2, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > let the door slam you in the ass BYE !!! No one is stopping you from leaving this country. In fact many people would be willing to pack your bags FOR YOU. One person seems to think that by threatening to leave the country it’s going to change the mind of Trump. “If Donald Trump becomes President, then I have a message for Trudeau in Canada: You’re going to get an influx of Muslims coming your way.”
> ...



Let us know which Indian tribe had national control of the country, a navy, airforce and and functioning immigration set of laws and court system to determine who could/couldn't move to North America.  Also let us know what countries on earth today were formed solely peacefully over the last 3,000 years.

Good luck, leftist dimwit.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 2, 2016)

namvet said:


> let the door slam you in the ass BYE !!! No one is stopping you from leaving this country. In fact many people would be willing to pack your bags FOR YOU. One person seems to think that by threatening to leave the country it’s going to change the mind of Trump. “If Donald Trump becomes President, then I have a message for Trudeau in Canada: You’re going to get an influx of Muslims coming your way.”
> 
> MUSLIMS EVERYWHERE NOW THREATENING TO LEAVE U.S. IF TRUMP WINS
> 
> and dontcha come back no mor no mor no more no mor



Waiting for the negatives of this to be presented...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 2, 2016)

namvet said:


> let the door slam you in the ass BYE !!! No one is stopping you from leaving this country. In fact many people would be willing to pack your bags FOR YOU. One person seems to think that by threatening to leave the country it’s going to change the mind of Trump. “If Donald Trump becomes President, then I have a message for Trudeau in Canada: You’re going to get an influx of Muslims coming your way.”
> 
> MUSLIMS EVERYWHERE NOW THREATENING TO LEAVE U.S. IF TRUMP WINS
> 
> and dontcha come back no mor no mor no more no mor


This post is an example of the bigotry, ignorance, stupidity, and hate common to most Trump supporters.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 2, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Muslims are American citizens.
> 
> What a fucked up OP and those who agree with it.



there were non muslim citizens of MALDIVES----once upon a time


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 2, 2016)

skye said:


> If Muslims are threatening to leave when Mr Trump becomes President.....I say good riddance.
> 
> Who are we to stop them?
> 
> That would be highly Islamophobic, to force them to stay.   People should be able to do what they want.


And another ignorant, stupid, hateful rightwing bigot chimes in.

Thankfully Trump won’t be president, to the benefit of all Americans.


----------



## racialreality9 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yeah but what are you going to do about the blacks, mexicans, and jews.

They hate your white guts just as much.


----------



## Drachenjäger (Oct 2, 2016)

I met an Iranian man at work a couple days ago. We got into a conversation and he was explaining to me how the radicals ruined his country. He genuinely hated them. He wasn't a practicing Muslim, he had too much resentment I suppose. Why should we bring over the same people he escaped from so that he may have nowhere left to escape to?


----------



## Drachenjäger (Oct 2, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > If Muslims are threatening to leave when Mr Trump becomes President.....I say good riddance.
> ...



That's not an argument


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Muslims are American citizens.
> 
> What a fucked up OP and those who agree with it.



Yes they are, and citizens are free to leave and not come back, if they wish.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 22, 2016)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims are American citizens.
> ...



If they wish.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


 Let's hope they do. Their religion can never attain religious freedom here because that would mean their religion would be the only one. That is what Islam obligates,and because of the doctrine they cannot be trusted.


----------



## Mudda (Oct 23, 2016)

The Koran is a handbook of hate. And all mooslims hate all infidels and think that your women are whores for the way they dress.


----------

